# Shelter.. What do you suggest?



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We're getting started on a shelter for our herd this weekend. It will be 5'x12' but we're not sure if we want to make it three sides or completely enclosed.

What do you suggest? We currently have 7 does ranging from two months to 5 years old.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Where do you live? Where I'm at, we don't have to ever worry about the temp getting too cold, so 3 sided shelters are common, but if you have cold winters, your goats may need more protection from the wind.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm in Idaho, near Caldwell. Our temps get down to single digits usually. 

I'm thinking 5x12 won't be big enough.. What about a 12x12 shelter? I also want to be able to clean it out easily.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Always make the shelter bigger than originally planned, to accommodate new herd additions and the kids that will be born. How are your winters? Climate will determine whether 3-sided or enclosed shelters are better, but I recommend enclosed....It's safer to be able to lock your goats up when needed.

Also consider kidding stalls, they keep new families seperate and allow bonding to happen. Plus they can second as a sick stall or a place for new goats to adjust.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

I think we may do a 12x12 (12x20?) shelter instead of 5x12. That seems small now that I think about it. Enclosed sounds good too because we do have predators, we just lost 4 chickens to them  

We will be using our horse barn for kidding. We have five 12x12 stalls and they can be separated into 2 kidding stalls each, possibly three.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

When I started out with 2 goats (minis), we did an 8x12 with some windows for ventilation. We have way too many predators here, so we needed something that the goats could be completely enclosed in. I'm so glad we made it that size, because I now have a La Mancha in there as well, along with two does that have kids on the way...it's much easier to make it big now and not have to worry about running out of space later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Build it the largest you can. You would be surprised how fast you outgrow it. I personally won't have anything that you can't close the goats up in. You never know when you may need to lock them up for some reason.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

In Idaho, I would definitely make it to where you can close it up. And if you want to be able to close it, 5x12 is too small. You need it to be a size that comfortably fits your goats and 2 people, just in case you ever need to treat an illness or something.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree with suggestions. Bigger is better not just for new additions but herd dynamics can see lower ranked does pushed out into the cold if a tight place. Then if you are going to be kidding them out, a top ranked doe can literally clean house and push all other mamas and kids out of a small shelter. I built a 12x24 shelter for around 500.00 a few years ago. Ill get some pictures. I made it so it has venting at the top. I split it in half so I have 2 door ways that I simply cover with sheets of OSB on hinges. I have the bottom corner cut out of the "door" so if its windy or cold I can close the door and there is only enough space for them to walk in and out.


----------

